# Dish Network Drops $5 "No Phone Line" Charge



## iceisles (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey all - first post in the forum, so it might as well be good news. Dish Network informed me that, as of yesterday (2/1), they are no longer charging $5 for any receiver that is not connected to a phone line (or Ethernet). I was told this by a rep. working at the Welcome Center extension (I just signed up today), and she was positive of the information. If anyone can verify this with an online article, that would be great. I'm sure this will make a lot of folks happy. I'll keep an eye out on my bill to see if this is really true.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172037

While that's technically true, what really happened is that the TV2 fee has been integrated into the monthly cost of all Duo receivers. See the above post.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172037
> 
> While that's technically true, what really happened is that the TV2 fee has been integrated into the monthly cost of all Duo receivers. See the above post.


I.e you get charged, after the first receiver, for the $5 fee even if you have the phone line connected. And you get charged a DVR fee for the household and for each DVR after the first. And for those of us with AEP you no longer have the DVR fee waved.

For people with only one receiver it mostly is good but after the first its bad. My increase is $23, with a loyalty credit good for some of that for 6 months. I will be going to Fios in a couple months after my current obligation is done. I will be forced to lose all my EHD recordings, but will gain a real video-on-demand, and some additional HD.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

iceisles said:


> Dish Network Drops $5 "No Phone Line" Charge


Uhhhh....NO! *Now everyone pays it.* Charlie is that you?


----------



## iceisles (Feb 2, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> While that's technically true, what really happened is that the TV2 fee has been integrated into the monthly cost of all Duo receivers.


Thanks for clarifying this, and I hope I didn't confuse anyone.


----------



## iceisles (Feb 2, 2010)

tnsprin said:


> I.e you get charged, after the first receiver, for the $5 fee even if you have the phone line connected.


I apologize for the newbie question, but under the new pricing structure, do they charge $5 for the first Duo receiver? I see the chart explaining that it's essentially been rolled into the fees for additional receivers.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

No fees at all for the first receiver.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

peano said:


> No fees at all for the first receiver.


Right. As always, your base package includes/covers all costs of the first receiver.

The new fees only affect receivers beyond the first.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

So, if you're like me and have 2 receivers with one being a Vip222 and the other being a Vip211, make sure the 222 is the primary receiver. My costs with the new fee structure did not change.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From http://www.dishnetwork.com/2010updates
You have participated in a long-running promotional offer where you received discounted pricing on your 2-TV receivers by connecting them to a phone line. That promotional offer expired on January 31st. Because you are a valued customer, we have provided receiver credits on your account for six months.​Does anyone recall this having been presented as a promotional offer?


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

So does this mean I can now disconnect the phone line from my 622?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There's no penalty, so why not?

*Dish Network Drops $5 "No Phone Line" Charge*
(And rolls the charge into everybody's second receiver charges ... regardless of compliance.)

*Dish Network DVR Charge now covers ALL DVRs on the account*
(And charges $3 more for a second DVR than they do for a comparable non-DVR.)

Well, at least the package rates didn't go up ... single receiver families may see a decrease ... people paying multiple DVR fees (non-AEP) will see a slight decrease. But people with AEP and multiple DVRs? Increase. People with SD receivers? Increase.

I hope it works for the company ... I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172037
> 
> While that's technically true, what really happened is that the TV2 fee has been integrated into the monthly cost of all Duo receivers. See the above post.


I saw this charge on my first bill thought it was a phone charge and so I chatted on line with a rep and she credited me for that and told me I wouldnt be charged that again was that not true?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> I saw this charge on my first bill thought it was a phone charge and so I chatted on line with a rep and she credited me for that and told me I wouldnt be charged that again was that not true?





peano said:


> No fees at all for the first receiver.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks to Dish Network for dropping this charge. I can now plug in my Playstation 3 into the ethernet connection back to the router. I won't have as much lag time playing back video from my wireless laptop.:up:


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

If exsisting customers who had multiple rcvrs and didnt have any connected to the telco AND didnt have a waive or DDA *MAY* see a TV conn fee for $5 on the account ( Account level charge, IE 1 per account limit )


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That doesn't sound like the fee has been dropped to me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> That doesn't sound like the fee has been dropped to me.


If you were one of those relatively few who had, say, four 622/722 duo receivers and you couldn't connect three to either the phone line or the internet you got nailed for three fees. Now you pay just one fee and get nailed for additional DVRs.:eek2:

On the other hand, if you for some reason couldn't even run a simple phone line to your one 722, you save.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

phrelin said:


> If you were one of those relatively few who had, say, four 622/722 duo receivers and you couldn't connect three to either the phone line or the internet you got nailed for three fees. Now you pay just one fee and get nailed for additional DVRs.:eek2:
> 
> On the other hand, if you for some reason couldn't even run a simple phone line to your one 722, you save.


QFT - That is a great example of how it actually works.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 722 and a 612. 722 is connected to a phone line, 612 isn't. Can I disconnect the phone line to the 722 and not get hit with the $5 fee?


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kent Taylor said:


> I have a 722 and a 612. 722 is connected to a phone line, 612 isn't. Can I disconnect the phone line to the 722 and not get hit with the $5 fee?


As of 2/1/10 yes you can now as its included at no charge.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are there any "nag" popups?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you still need to be connected if you do PPV or other types of on-demand choices? The old 3XX series used to store purchases in memory and report them via phone line overnight. I've had a 3XX unit sitting on a shelf for 6 years or so that may still have a PPV movie or two on it that was never reported since I never had it connected to a phone line.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kent Taylor said:


> Are there any "nag" popups?


They were supose to remove all "Nag" notices except for the quick tips when the rcvr is in standby saying that you need it connected for ppv and interactive features.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Would that have happened in the L6.25 update?


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kent Taylor said:


> Would that have happened in the L6.25 update?


To be honest your guess is alot better then mine, I was just informed that the nag screens for fresh installs ( requiring rcvrs to be connected to telco lines or get bypass ) would be removed before 2/1/10


----------

